# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Τι κάνω με το τροφοδοτικό για....

## liousis

Επειδή η mobo μου δέν έχει την δυνατότητα μέσω bios να ρυθμίζεται έτσι ώστε όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα να ξαναπαίρνει το τροφοδοτικό υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να κάνω το τροφοδοτικό μετά από διακοπή να παίρνει από μόνο του?
Τι λέτε για αυτά.Είναι εφικτά και εύκολα?:
http://www.bluemax.net/techtips/ATXP...pplyWiring.htm
http://www.duxcw.com/faq/ps/ps4.htm

----------


## andreas

ευκολα

----------


## ALTAiR

> Επειδή η mobo μου δέν έχει την δυνατότητα μέσω bios να ρυθμίζεται έτσι ώστε όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα να ξαναπαίρνει το τροφοδοτικό υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να κάνω το τροφοδοτικό μετά από διακοπή να παίρνει από μόνο του?
> Τι λέτε για αυτά.Είναι εφικτά και εύκολα?:
> http://www.bluemax.net/techtips/ATXP...pplyWiring.htm
> http://www.duxcw.com/faq/ps/ps4.htm


Μου κάνει εντύπωση να μην έχει ρύθμιση στο power management. Σκέψου καμια πατέντα με τα 2 πινάκια του mobo που στην ουσία αν τα βραχυκυκλώσεις κλείνει ο διακόπτης (ανοίγει δηλαδη το pc). Π.χ. παράλληλα ένα καλωδιάκι που να έρχεται μέχρι κάποιο σημείο που θα είσαι σύ και με ένα button Push On να το ανοίγεις manually...

----------

